# Problems with NICEIC Inspection...



## sparkybaz (Jan 14, 2008)

...Just got a phone call back.

They admitted they forgot to send out a letter:no: 

No charge and a rebooked inspection for April.

1-nil to me:whistling2:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

....and of course.even though it was not your fault, they will not hold it against you . Make sure that when he turns up you have the kettle on AND chocolate hobknobs:laughing: 
New batteries in the megger, calibration and check certs:whistling2:


----------

